# Transmission shift issue



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This is normal behavior. There is a TSB out there for it.

When the temperature is near freezing and there is high humidity in the ambient air, the moisture can possibly freeze up inside the intercooler. To keep intake air above freezing the car will stay in 5th gear at most speeds. When you get up to 80 mph or above, it's apparently using enough boost pressure to keep temperatures above freezing in 6th gear.


----------

